# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  How would you build Space Dandy?

## FabulousFizban

Just what it says on the tin. Bonus points if you can give me builds for Q-T and Meow.

----------


## Mastikator

Plasmoid bard, either lore or eloquence that tries to imitate a refined aristocrat with fine taste in wine and art and who is educated on academic subjects. But is actually a sentient blob from space.

Edit- no idea what T-Q and Meow is.

2nd edit- lol I had no idea Space Dandy was an anime show. Thought you wanted a dandy from space.

----------


## Unoriginal

> Just what it says on the tin. Bonus points if you can give me builds for Q-T and Meow.


Space Dandy: high charisma Monk Variant Human Monk with Inspiring Leader.

Q-T: Warforged Artificier.

Meow: Small-sized Harengone Ranger or Rogue.

----------

